# Just Paris !



## JP (Oct 26, 2002)




----------



## Minato ku (Aug 9, 2005)

Thanks.


----------



## edubejar (Mar 16, 2003)

Those façades you chose to photograph are sumptuous! A lot of them qualify as Art Nouveau (early 1900s), right?


----------



## JP (Oct 26, 2002)

You're right. All those bow windows, loggias, domes are a response to Haussmann homogeneity and for some of then a way to express the ideal of an Art Nouveau. I like a lot those buildings, I'm still impressed discovering details!


----------



## ilikehotdogsalot (Mar 29, 2007)

You're still my favorite  If you were selling those, I'd buy them in a second.


----------



## Shezan (Jun 21, 2007)

stunning, compliments...............:cheers:


----------



## Nicco (Mar 10, 2007)

WoW!


----------



## auckland16 (Nov 13, 2006)

beautiful pictures


----------



## JP (Oct 26, 2002)

THANKS !!!!


----------



## JP (Oct 26, 2002)

Some new pictures I took today


----------



## neorion (May 26, 2006)

Stunning, every pic a postcard and Paris is magnifiicent...:cheers:


----------



## Nijal (Mar 8, 2007)

That looks pretty good!

Le mélange de l'ancien et du moderne est tout simplement admirable!


----------



## ilikehotdogsalot (Mar 29, 2007)

STOP IT!


----------



## JP (Oct 26, 2002)

stop it???


----------



## JP (Oct 26, 2002)

Some pictures I took today... I was walking in the 15th arrondissement. The area is quite chaotic, there is no landmarks there... anything famous and far from all touristic itineraries.
But there is so treasures of architecture!


----------



## Minato ku (Aug 9, 2005)

Thanks
that's sure this arrondissement is far from the common the idea of Paris.
Nice picture even if you show a small part of the 15th arrondissement architectural diversity (But it would shock many viewers  ) .


----------



## Good (Jun 20, 2006)

Yes Minato Ku, next time JP should focus on Rue Vercingétorix, it's really magnificent!

No joking, wonderful pictures JP... and of course wonderful turn-of-the-century architecture!


----------



## steph35 (Apr 28, 2006)

super thread JP ! 

don't stop it !


----------



## ilikehotdogsalot (Mar 29, 2007)

*chants* More! More! More!

EDIT: By stop it, I mean stop being so good, you're making us look bad  It's an expression.


----------



## JP (Oct 26, 2002)

@ilikehotdogsalot


----------



## Joy Machine (Aug 13, 2007)

nice parasite


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

Wow, amazing pictures. Love this one



JP said:


> Some new pictures I took today
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

Superb photos! The quality and clarity is just awesome!

Merci


----------



## stefanguti (Oct 27, 2007)

Excellent, JP!


----------



## JP (Oct 26, 2002)

thanks a lot


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Bravo!


----------



## JoseRodolfo (Jul 9, 2003)

Great thread! Good to see it again!


----------



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)

Lovely shots all round!


----------



## Martounet (Nov 16, 2008)

stunning thread! bravissimo! :applause: :applause: :applause: :applause:


----------



## tmac14wr (Oct 12, 2004)

Awesome! In the ten minutes I was scrolling through this thread, I changed my computer background picture 4 times! lol


----------



## Camilo_Costa (Oct 27, 2007)

Amazing pictures. No words to describe Paris!


----------



## JP (Oct 26, 2002)

merci beaucoup 

@tmac74wr
 that's a great compliment! ehe!


----------



## JP (Oct 26, 2002)




----------



## Giorgio (Oct 9, 2004)

You almost can't believe such a place exists. Amazing.


----------



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)

Absolutely fantastic! These shots are amazing, the best Parisian aerial shots I have ever seen!  Look forward to more.


----------



## JP (Oct 26, 2002)




----------



## Good (Jun 20, 2006)

WOW!!! How did you get to the top of the "First" tower? 
The last picture is really impressive: what a density!


----------



## david chanrion (Oct 4, 2002)

Alors là c'est tripant, chapeau
Wow, just congrats for such a persitent style, I just can't imagine how much works it asks , just for choosing the right places to shoot


----------



## Mahratta (Feb 18, 2007)

Absolutely brilliant pictures. Thank you very much for sharing.


----------



## Patachou (Dec 1, 2007)

Amazing pictures


----------

